# Apple T.V. / BBC Global iPlayer



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can buy an Apple TV in Spain and use it to get BBC Global iPlayer?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

GallineraGirl said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy an Apple TV in Spain and use it to get BBC Global iPlayer?


 As far as I know, BBC global iplayer is blocked in Spain??? It certainyl was when we were there

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Blocked here too, the cads!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Pah, use a proxy. There are a gazillion of proxy servers in the UK, allowing you to use iPlayer etc without hassle.

I`ve been enjoying watching the Six Nations for the first time in a long while, on iPlayer, although my banshee-like wailing and pitiful tears as Scotland get gubbed again, is causing concern for my aged neighbours and local dogs.

Anything over 2Mpbs is passable for live streaming, depending upon latency and user-contention. 

PM me if you want any info on these nefarious black-arts. Not affiliated to any of them, in case you where wondering.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

It sounds as though some of you do not know about GLOBAL iPlayer. This is not the same as ordinary iPlayer which is illegal to watch in Spain, although many people do obtain it by using a proxy server. Global iPlayer is a legal app that you pay for and can be used on an iPad or iPhone. It shows some current BBC content but mainly has good quality past programmes and series. We have a slow broadband speed, usually below 2 meg, and it works almost faultlessly on my iPad 1. We know that we can use an adapter to connect an iPad 1 to a TV and view the Global iPlayer app on it, but we have read that you can also get this app on an Apple TV ( a small box that you connect to your T.V.) and then you can stream the content directly to your T.V. using AirPlay. What we want to know is has anybody tried this and does it work?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just asked my OH who works with this sort of thing and he sent me this.


Extract from engadget:

"British expats and international fans of BBC television alike can now stream some Gavin & Stacey to their televisions (past season 1 anyway, which is on Netflix and Amazon Prime Instant Video), as long as they're properly equipped. The global iPlayer app for iPad has been updated with AirPlay streaming (those in the UK however, have no such luck so far) so once users update to iOS 5 and buy an Apple TV box, they're in business."

But you may have to log on to Apple in Spain - something like that???? 

We use Apple TV at home here in the UK, altho not for TV channels, just to watch iphone videos, films and stuff??!!But I have to say, we're not overly impressed hense we dont use it to simply "watch TV" 

Jo xxx


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

You can buy Apple TV from the Apple store in Spain, or Amazon Spain, although I found it cheaper to buy from Amazon UK. You can stream from iTunes on your computer (I've ripped and converted my DVD,s) or from your IPad or IPhone using AirPlay - which as Jo says is enabled in the Global app). To stream from your computer your device needs to be signed into the same iTunes account as your Apple TV, but this can be a UK account.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you all for the useful information. So, it sounds possible, but I would still like to know if there is anyone out there who has actually tried it, particularly with a low broadband speed.


----------

